# -->I Need Help with Water parameters Template<--



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

_(In order to provide an accurate answer to your question, please use the following template when posting). _

*Tap:*
TDS
pH
NO3
PO4
GH
KH
Ca
Mg
CO2

*Aquarium:*
TDS
pH
NO3
PO4
GH
KH
Ca
Mg
CO2
-
gall
Wpg
Fish load
Plant mass
Substrate
-
Fertilizer

*Describe your question:*


----------

